# Rangierlok - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 4
Meine technische Seite. Ich verstehe zwar nicht die Bohne von Technik, aber 
ich male sie. Das ist eine ausrangierte Lokomotive aus einem Augsburger
Industrieunternehmen.

My technical side. Although I do not understand the bean of technique, but 
I paint them. This is a of discarded locomotive from an Augsburg industrial
companies.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Damn! You are good! this is where I want to get to.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW was Detail. Das ist unglaublich!!!

WOW what detail. This is amazing!!!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you do illustration for books? This is amazingly detailed and beautiful.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you for the visit and comments!



chanda95 said:


> Do you do illustration for books?


No, I am not an illustrator - it was just the challenge of.

Ernst


----------

